# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Ο 7x Mr Olympia 212lb Flex Lewis για πρώτη φορά στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!!

## Polyneikos

*Ο FLEX LEWIS για πρώτη φορά στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ!!!*

*Δελτίο Τύπου από την εταιρία Flexeat:*

‪Η Εταιρεία *Flexeat,* ως αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος της YAMAMOTO NUTRITION, φέρνει για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα τον κορυφαίο και ενεργό <<Μr Olympia>> στην κατηγορία 212lb, έχοντας κατακτήσει 7 συνεχόμενες φορές τον τίτλο στην κατηγορία του.
‪Το *ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 29 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2019 στις 19.00* ο Flex Lewis θα παρευρεθεί στο κατάστημα μας FLEXEAT *(Χρυσοστόμου Σμύρνης 15-19 στην Νίκαια )* όπου θα έχετε την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσετε από κοντά, να μάθετε τα μυστικά της επιτυχημένης πορείας του καθώς επίσης και να φωτογραφηθείτε μαζί του.
‪Σας περιμένουμε όλους/όλες σε αυτό το μεγάλο event.






*Ως Bodybuilding.gr θα παρευρεθούμε για την κάλυψη του event , για τους αναγνώστες του site. CU There!*

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

FLEXαρααααααα  ελπίζω να μπορέσω να είμαι εκεί με το BB team  :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Φοβερος....αρκει να ειμαστε εδω Καλοκαιριατικα :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μόνο οι τίτλοι στον κορυφαίο διαγωνισμό τα λένε όλα , γιατι και το Ολύμπια της 212 είναι άκρως ανταγωνιστικό και δύσκολος αγώνας και ο Φλέξ τον έχει κατακτήσει 7 φορές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αύριο Σάββατο, 29 Ιουνίου, στις 19:00* στο κατάστημα Flexeat στην Νίκαια (Χρ. Σμύρνης 15-19) υποδέχεται για πρώτη φορά το Ελληνικό κοινό τον* Flex Lewis,* τον βασιλιά της κατηγορίας 212lb που έχει κατακτήσει 7 φορές το Mr Olympia!
Θα είναι μια πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρίας να πάρουμε πληροφορίες για την αγωνιστική του συνέχεια, τις επαγγελματικές του βλέψεις και φυσικά φωτογραφίες για τα μέλη του Bodybuilding.gr!

----------

